# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر مسیر

## ifmvi

*سلام.من سطحم صفره و با یه رتبه ی خیلی بد موندم پشت کنکور به امید تغییر اما شروع نکردم.راستش شهر محل تحصیل برای من خیلی مهمه چون توی شهر خودمون به خاطر کمبود امکانات و شرایط نامناسب همیشه مشکل داریم.بنظر شما بهتر نیست از الان برای کنکور زبان آماده بشم که بتونم رتبه ی بهتری کسب کنم؟رشته م تجربی هست و از الانم بخونم چون واقعا ضعیفم اینو بدون اغراق میگم چون دو سال اخر دبیرستان به خاطر مشکلاتی فقط درسا رو پاس کردم نهایتش 8000 اینا میارم؛از طرفی نمیتونم ریسک کنم و یه سال دیگه بمونم چون هیچی مشخص نیست.عمومیام هم بهتر از اختصاصیامه،به رشته ی خاصی هم علاقه ندارم.از بینایی و اعضا خوشم میومد که خب رتبه های خوب میخوان خصوصا بینایی.شما توی این شرایط که علاقه ی خاصی هم نداشتین به یه رشته ی خاص بازم تجربی میدادید؟*

----------


## Fawzi

> *سلام.من سطحم صفره و با یه رتبه ی خیلی بد موندم پشت کنکور به امید تغییر اما شروع نکردم.راستش شهر محل تحصیل برای من خیلی مهمه چون توی شهر خودمون به خاطر کمبود امکانات و شرایط نامناسب همیشه مشکل داریم.بنظر شما بهتر نیست از الان برای کنکور زبان آماده بشم که بتونم رتبه ی بهتری کسب کنم؟رشته م تجربی هست و از الانم بخونم چون واقعا ضعیفم اینو بدون اغراق میگم چون دو سال اخر دبیرستان به خاطر مشکلاتی فقط درسا رو پاس کردم نهایتش 8000 اینا میارم؛از طرفی نمیتونم ریسک کنم و یه سال دیگه بمونم چون هیچی مشخص نیست.عمومیام هم بهتر از اختصاصیامه،به رشته ی خاصی هم علاقه ندارم.از بینایی و اعضا خوشم میومد که خب رتبه های خوب میخوان خصوصا بینایی.شما توی این شرایط که علاقه ی خاصی هم نداشتین به یه رشته ی خاص بازم تجربی میدادید؟*


من اگه جای شما بودم با پایه ضعیف خودمو محدود نمیکردم! این یک!
 یادمه توی یه تاپیک بهتون گفتم شروع کنید حتی با ربع ساعت هم که شده! چرا شروع نکردید ؟ مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام.من سطحم صفره و با یه رتبه ی خیلی بد موندم پشت کنکور به امید تغییر اما شروع نکردم.راستش شهر محل تحصیل برای من خیلی مهمه چون توی شهر خودمون به خاطر کمبود امکانات و شرایط نامناسب همیشه مشکل داریم.بنظر شما بهتر نیست از الان برای کنکور زبان آماده بشم که بتونم رتبه ی بهتری کسب کنم؟رشته م تجربی هست و از الانم بخونم چون واقعا ضعیفم اینو بدون اغراق میگم چون دو سال اخر دبیرستان به خاطر مشکلاتی فقط درسا رو پاس کردم نهایتش 8000 اینا میارم؛از طرفی نمیتونم ریسک کنم و یه سال دیگه بمونم چون هیچی مشخص نیست.عمومیام هم بهتر از اختصاصیامه،به رشته ی خاصی هم علاقه ندارم.از بینایی و اعضا خوشم میومد که خب رتبه های خوب میخوان خصوصا بینایی.شما توی این شرایط که علاقه ی خاصی هم نداشتین به یه رشته ی خاص بازم تجربی میدادید؟*


پشت کنکور موندن و رتبه خوب آوردن فقط به انگیزه برای رشته مورد علاقه ربط داره
و کسی که بی هدف باشه قطعا رتبه خوبی نمیاره
اول از همه هدفتو تعیین کن بعدش میفهمی که کدوم کنکور واست بهتره
اول از همه علاقه و اگه به چیز خاصی علاقه نداری استعداد عامل دوم تو تعیین هدفه

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


من اگه جای شما بودم با پایه ضعیف خودمو محدود نمیکردم! این یک!
 یادمه توی یه تاپیک بهتون گفتم شروع کنید حتی با ربع ساعت هم که شده! چرا شروع نکردید ؟ مشکل از کجاست؟


آخرین باری که درست درس خوندم یادم نیست،وقتی میشینم پای کتابا و این حجم از نخونده ها رو میبینم یا اینکه وقتی میبینم مطالب برام گنگه و درک کردنشون برام زمان  میبره هیچ انگیزه ای برام نمیمونه.خیلی زود دلسرد میشم.اتفاقا ی روزم نشستم که خوب بخونم ولی بعد از تقریبا 1 ساعت دیگه ادامه ندادم.خونه مون هم سر و صدا زیاده کتابخونه هامون سالن گپ شدن و یه روز درمیون تعطیلن،اینا بیشتر کارو خراب میکنه.نمیدونم شایدم بهونه ست ولی برای منی که هزارتا مشکل توی درس خوندن دارم یه مسئله ی جدیه.آرامش نیست*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


پشت کنکور موندن و رتبه خوب آوردن فقط به انگیزه برای رشته مورد علاقه ربط داره
و کسی که بی هدف باشه قطعا رتبه خوبی نمیاره
اول از همه هدفتو تعیین کن بعدش میفهمی که کدوم کنکور واست بهتره
اول از همه علاقه و اگه به چیز خاصی علاقه نداری استعداد عامل دوم تو تعیین هدفه


بله هدف داشتن خیلی لازمه .موتور محرک آدم هستش.ولی خب برای من انگار مبهمه شایدم ندارم.استعداد هم که نمیدونم .گاهی اوقات استعدادای آدم به هیچ دردی نمیخورن.*

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> آخرین باری که درست درس خوندم یادم نیست،وقتی میشینم پای کتابا و این حجم از نخونده ها رو میبینم یا اینکه وقتی میبینم مطالب برام گنگه و درک کردنشون برام زمان  میبره هیچ انگیزه ای برام نمیمونه.خیلی زود دلسرد میشم.اتفاقا ی روزم نشستم که خوب بخونم ولی بعد از تقریبا 1 ساعت دیگه ادامه ندادم.خونه مون هم سر و صدا زیاده کتابخونه هامون سالن گپ شدن و یه روز درمیون تعطیلن،اینا بیشتر کارو خراب میکنه.نمیدونم شایدم بهونه ست ولی برای منی که هزارتا مشکل توی درس خوندن دارم یه مسئله ی جدیه.آرامش نیست*


ازمون میری یا نه ؟
منابع اگه اذیت میکنن عوض کن ..اما اینکه بخوای کنار بکشی ، اصلا درست نیست ..
درمور فضای خونه هم بگم با توجه به اینکه غیر خونه جایی نیست ..اروم ترین فضای خونه رو انتخاب کن و همونجا درس بخون میتونی از گوشی های صدا گیر استفاده کنی.

----------


## Shah1n

> *
> 
> بله هدف داشتن خیلی لازمه .موتور محرک آدم هستش.ولی خب برای من انگار مبهمه شایدم ندارم.استعداد هم که نمیدونم .گاهی اوقات استعدادای آدم به هیچ دردی نمیخورن.*


استعداد به درد میخوره حتی اونایی که فکرشو نمیکنی
بزار یه مثال برات بزنم
یه نفر هم ریاضی دوس داره و هم تو هنر خوبه تلفیقش میشه مهندس معماری
یکی هست استعدادش واسه پزشک شدن خوبه و بهش علاقه داره اما از خون میترسه پس این شخص برای پزشکی مناسب نیست
یکی یه شیمیدان خوبه
اونیکی تو تدریس خوبه
یکی دیگه ذهنش خلاقه و طراحیشم خوب میشه طراح لباس و یا طراح صنعتی
ببین چی بهت میخوره در اصل
شاید چیزی که بهت بخوره اصلا تو دانشگاه پیدا نشه
شاید بگی اینجا ایرانه و این حرفا
ولی اگه تو چیزی که بهت میخوره کار کنی و درسشو بخونی قطعا بهترین میشی حتی اگه اینجا نخوانت یه جای دیگه از دنیا واسه‌ت سر و دست میشکونن
حالا بشین و خوب فکر کن چند روز به کنکورم فکر نکن چون سردرگمی نهایتش چیز خوبی در انتظار آدم نیست

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


ازمون میری یا نه ؟
منابع اگه اذیت میکنن عوض کن ..اما اینکه بخوای کنار بکشی ، اصلا درست نیست ..
درمور فضای خونه هم بگم با توجه به اینکه غیر خونه جایی نیست ..اروم ترین فضای خونه رو انتخاب کن و همونجا درس بخون میتونی از گوشی های صدا گیر استفاده کنی.


آزمون ثبت نام کردم قلمچی رو اما فقط آزمون مهرش رو رفتم دیگه نرفتم.نمیخوام کامل کنار بکشم فقط شک دارم که کدوم کار درست تره با توجه به اینکه تا حالا نخوندم.گوشی صداگیر دارم، میذارم اما گوشام بعدش درد میگیره . چون حالت خلا ایجاد میکنن باعث سر درد یا گوش درد میشه البته شاید مدت طولانی بذارم عادت کنم.*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Shah1n


استعداد به درد میخوره حتی اونایی که فکرشو نمیکنی
بزار یه مثال برات بزنم
یه نفر هم ریاضی دوس داره و هم تو هنر خوبه تلفیقش میشه مهندس معماری
یکی هست استعدادش واسه پزشک شدن خوبه و بهش علاقه داره اما از خون میترسه پس این شخص برای پزشکی مناسب نیست
یکی یه شیمیدان خوبه
اونیکی تو تدریس خوبه
یکی دیگه ذهنش خلاقه و طراحیشم خوب میشه طراح لباس و یا طراح صنعتی
ببین چی بهت میخوره در اصل
شاید چیزی که بهت بخوره اصلا تو دانشگاه پیدا نشه
شاید بگی اینجا ایرانه و این حرفا
ولی اگه تو چیزی که بهت میخوره کار کنی و درسشو بخونی قطعا بهترین میشی حتی اگه اینجا نخوانت یه جای دیگه از دنیا واسه‌ت سر و دست میشکونن
حالا بشین و خوب فکر کن چند روز به کنکورم فکر نکن چون سردرگمی نهایتش چیز خوبی در انتظار آدم نیست


بله کاملا متوجهم که چی میگید.به این اعتقاد دارم که اگه یه رشته رو واقعا دوست داشته باشید توش بهترین میشید چون میتونید ساعت ها برای پیشرفت کار کنید و در نهایت به چیزای عالی برسید.سردرگمی و تردید آدمو فلج میکنه.*

----------


## Amirkhan21

از ازمون به نظر بکش بیرون تا جمع بندی خواستی برنامه امسالش انقد راحت نیست رسیدن بهش و بیشتر برات سردرگمی میاره حتی اگه ناقص هم می خوندی می تونستی نیمسال دوم تمرکز کنی یه جورایی ...به نظر میشه زبیست و شیمی تو یک ماه و چند روز که مونده دو پایه شاید بیشتر ببندی رو این دو تا تمرکز کن با عمومی تا اسفند ..و اگرم شد روزی یک ساعت ریاضی یا فیزبک...در هر صورت زود تر تصمیم درست بگیر ..توکلتم خدا باشه

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> آزمون ثبت نام کردم قلمچی رو اما فقط آزمون مهرش رو رفتم دیگه نرفتم.نمیخوام کامل کنار بکشم فقط شک دارم که کدوم کار درست تره با توجه به اینکه تا حالا نخوندم.گوشی صداگیر دارم، میذارم اما گوشام بعدش درد میگیره . چون حالت خلا ایجاد میکنن باعث سر درد یا گوش درد میشه البته شاید مدت طولانی بذارم عادت کنم.*


شروع کن فقط .. عمومیا که کاری نداره ..اختصاصی ها هم میتونی حذفیات داشته باشی
بنظر من حتی تو بدترین شرایطم میشه درس خوند ..سعی کن کناربیای و از خانواده بخوای که مراعات کنند

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirkhan21


از ازمون به نظر بکش بیرون تا جمع بندی خواستی برنامه امسالش انقد راحت نیست رسیدن بهش و بیشتر برات سردرگمی میاره حتی اگه ناقص هم می خوندی می تونستی نیمسال دوم تمرکز کنی یه جورایی ...به نظر میشه زبیست و شیمی تو یک ماه و چند روز که مونده دو پایه شاید بیشتر ببندی رو این دو تا تمرکز کن با عمومی تا اسفند ..و اگرم شد روزی یک ساعت ریاضی یا فیزبک...در هر صورت زود تر تصمیم درست بگیر ..توکلتم خدا باشه


بله به برنامه ی آزمون نمیرسم به طور کلی.خودمم قصد نداشتم طبقش پیش برم چون خیلی عقبم.ممنون از راهنماییتون.*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


شروع کن فقط .. عمومیا که کاری نداره ..اختصاصی ها هم میتونی حذفیات داشته باشی
بنظر من حتی تو بدترین شرایطم میشه درس خوند ..سعی کن کناربیای و از خانواده بخوای که مراعات کنند


بله میشه.اما خب باید آدم قوی باشه که کم نیاره و مدام جا نزنه.خیلی موفق باشی.مرسی از راهنماییت*

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> بله میشه.اما خب باید آدم قوی باشه که کم نیاره و مدام جا نزنه.خیلی موفق باشی.مرسی از راهنماییت*


بنظرم اولین کاری ک میکنی هدفتو پیدا کن 
ببین به چی علاقه داری
بی هدفی و سردرگمی بدترین حال دنیاست!
با ارزوی موفقیت برای خودت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


بنظرم اولین کاری ک میکنی هدفتو پیدا کن 
ببین به چی علاقه داری
بی هدفی و سردرگمی بدترین حال دنیاست!
با ارزوی موفقیت برای خودت


آره زجرکش میشه آدم چون خودشم نمیدونه دقیقا چی میخواد.اگه هدف باشه هر اتفاقی هم که بیوفته ادم پاش میمونه.*

----------


## Fawzi

> *
> 
> آره زجرکش میشه آدم چون خودشم نمیدونه دقیقا چی میخواد.اگه هدف باشه هر اتفاقی هم که بیوفته ادم پاش میمونه.*


واقعا بگرد ..درون خودت جست جو کن ...هیچکس بهتر از خودت نمیتونه بشناستت!
میتونی درمورد رشته ها تحقیق کنی و ببنی گرایشت بیشتر به  چه سمتیه ..میتونه موثر باشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## احسان0

اگه محدودیت سنی نداری خودتو برا رشته زبان اماده کن مخصوصا دبیری زبان کنکور تجربی رو بیخیال وقت خودتو هدر میدی 
حالا این نظر من بود البته دوستان دیگه ای هم گفتن که نمیدونم هدفت رو پیدا کن و به درونت پی ببر و از این حرفای گنده که به نظر من فقط شعاره و حتی بدبختت میکنه همون رشته زبان رو بخون بی خیال تجربی البته من با توجه به وضعیت درسی که گفتی حرف زدم وضعیت خودم هم مثل تو هستش و امیدی به قبولی تو 98واقعا ندارم

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
اگه واقعا به زبان علاقه داريد ، وقتتان را به كنكور زبان اختصاص دهيد ، اما علت انتخاب كنكور زبان ، اگه فرار از كنكور تجربی باشه فايده ای نداره

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رحيمي


سلام 
اگه واقعا به زبان علاقه داريد ، وقتتان را به كنكور زبان اختصاص دهيد ، اما علت انتخاب كنكور زبان ، اگه فرار از كنكور تجربی باشه فايده ای نداره


سوالیه که همیشه از خودم میپرسم، دارم فرار میکنم یا واقعا دوسش ندارم ؟ولی خب هیچوقت قاطعانه نتونستم بگم ک کدوم مورده.*

----------


## Mysterious

شاید علاقه ایی نداری به تجربی خب عزیزم ایرادی نداره که :Yahoo (1): 
تا شب اصلا فکر کن ببین علاقه به چی داری؟
پول یا زندگی راحت؟
دوس داری شغل و درآمد معمولی داشته باشی؟
دوس داری شیفت و ۱۰ سال درس خوندن رو تحمل کنی؟
به این مدل سوالا جواب بده راهتو پیدا میکنی 
اگه حرف خانواده روت تاثیر میذاره باید گوشاتو بگیری و فقط بری دنبال علاقت

----------


## ifmvi

*دقیقا سرِ خونه ی اولم و باز هم پشتِ کنکور
خدا به راهِ راست هدایتم کنه -_-*

----------


## WallE06

*بشین یبار واسه همیشه تعیین تکلیف کن واسه خودت
دقیقا تواین شرایط تو بودم
تا چند روز پیش
داشتم دیوانه میشدم یعنی رسما داشتم میشدم یه روانی
_____________________________________
راستی تیپ شخصیتیت رو میشناسی؟
راجع بهش چیزی میدونی اصن؟
_____________________________________*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> سوالیه که همیشه از خودم میپرسم، دارم فرار میکنم یا واقعا دوسش ندارم ؟ولی خب هیچوقت قاطعانه نتونستم بگم ک کدوم مورده.*



*یه سول دیگم پیش میاد
اونم اینکه فقط خوندنشو دوس دار ی 
یا نه ...تو زمینه درس دادن به بقیه و اینکه چیزیو رو بقیه یاد بدی هم خوبی و دستی بر آتش داری؟*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


بشین یبار واسه همیشه تعیین تکلیف کن واسه خودت
دقیقا تواین شرایط تو بودم
تا چند روز پیش
داشتم دیوانه میشدم یعنی رسما داشتم میشدم یه روانی
_____________________________________
راستی تیپ شخصیتیت رو میشناسی؟
راجع بهش چیزی میدونی اصن؟
_____________________________________


بله در طیِ سال های متمادی ! انواع و اقسام تست های روانشناسی ، تیپ شخصیت ، تست مشاغل ، هوش و ... رو امتحان کردم*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


یه سول دیگم پیش میاد
اونم اینکه فقط خوندنشو دوس دار ی 
یا نه ...تو زمینه درس دادن به بقیه و اینکه چیزیو رو بقیه یاد بدی هم خوبی و دستی بر آتش داری؟


عذر میخوام منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم 
خوندنِ چی ؟*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> بله در طیِ سال های متمادی ! انواع و اقسام تست های روانشناسی ، تیپ شخصیت ، تست مشاغل ، هوش و ... رو امتحان کردم*


*تیپتون چیه؟
*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> عذر میخوام منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم 
> خوندنِ چی ؟*


*خوندن زبان

فقط از خوندنش لذت می برید
یااینکه تو درس دادن ویاد دادن به بقیه هم مهارتی دارین؟*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


تیپتون چیه؟



شاید براتون خنده دار بنظر برسه 
ولی من چند بار mbti رو امتحان کردم 
منتها هر بار یه تیپ شخصیتی متفاوت رو نشون میده که نشونه ی عدم شناختِ خودم از خودمه !*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


خوندن زبان

فقط از خوندنش لذت می برید
یااینکه تو درس دادن ویاد دادن به بقیه هم مهارتی دارین؟


سخته که به طور قطع بگم خوبم یا نه 
منتها اگر به مطلبی مسلط باشم و مضطرب نباشم میتونم جوری انتقالش بدم که طرف مقابلم متوجه بشه*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> شاید براتون خنده دار بنظر برسه 
> ولی من چند بار mbti رو امتحان کردم 
> منتها هر بار یه تیپ شخصیتی متفاوت رو نشون میده که نشونه ی عدم شناختِ خودم از خودمه !*



*توگوگل بزنین کاربوم mbti
سوالا رو جواب بدین
درست ترین گزینه رو جواب بدین
دقیقا عین تستای کنکور . انتخاب بین درست و درست تر
وسواس به خرج ندین 
امتحان کنین دوباره اطلاع بدین*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> سخته که به طور قطع بگم خوبم یا نه 
> منتها اگر به مطلبی مسلط باشم و مضطرب نباشم میتونم جوری انتقالش بدم که طرف مقابلم متوجه بشه*


*10 تا از رشته ها یا کارایی که دوس دارین چیاست؟
*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


توگوگل بزنین کاربوم mbti
سوالا رو جواب بدین
درست ترین گزینه رو جواب بدین
دقیقا عین تستای کنکور . انتخاب بین درست و درست تر
وسواس به خرج ندین 
امتحان کنین دوباره اطلاع بدین


اجازه بدید امتحان کنم بعد پاسخ سوال آخرتون رو میدم*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ema




سخته که به طور قطع بگم خوبم یا نه 
منتها اگر به مطلبی مسلط باشم و مضطرب نباشم میتونم جوری انتقالش بدم که طرف مقابلم متوجه بشه


سلام 

بلاتکلیفیِ عجیبی تو کلِ این تاپیک هست..

من هنوز هم تا حدودی سردرگمم ولی خیلی زیاد خودم رو شناختم و هدفِ مشخصی دارم.

این هدف رو بقیه برام تعیین نکردن و دنبال تأیید بقیه هم نبودم. هدف رو آدم باید بعد از شناخت دقیق شخصیت خودش و ایده آلهاش و ترسیم دقیق چیزی که می‌خواد انتخاب کنه. نه براساس معیار بقیه و خواست اغیار!

تو قراره این مسیر رو بری و این زندگی خودته. با دید باز برای آینده ات تصمیم بگیر و با لذتِ تمام زندگی کن و مسئولیت انتخاب هات رو بپذیر.

قبل از هر چیزی مغزه رو از افکار پوسیده و حرف مردم پاک کن. عمرت داره میره و تو هر سال رو عین سال قبل میگذرونی و علت اصلیش بی ذوق زندگی کردنه.

مثل رباتی که فقط به فکر رسیدن به اهداف دیگران و جلب رضایت اونهاست.

اول خودت رو بشناس، بعد از قلبت بپرس که چی می‌خواد و از هر نقطه ای که هستی بر اساس شرایطت مسیر رسیدن به اون علاقه ات رو پیدا کن و پای همه چیزش وابستا. راه موفقیت هیچ دو نفری مثل هم نیست. برو دنبالِ دلت البته با چراغ عقلت.موفق باشی.*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




سلام 

بلاتکلیفیِ عجیبی تو کلِ این تاپیک هست..

من هنوز هم تا حدودی سردرگمم ولی خیلی زیاد خودم رو شناختم و هدفِ مشخصی دارم.

این هدف رو بقیه برام تعیین نکردن و دنبال تأیید بقیه هم نبودم. هدف رو آدم باید بعد از شناخت دقیق شخصیت خودش و ایده آلهاش و ترسیم دقیق چیزی که می‌خواد انتخاب کنه. نه براساس معیار بقیه و خواست اغیار!

تو قراره این مسیر رو بری و این زندگی خودته. با دید باز برای آینده ات تصمیم بگیر و با لذتِ تمام زندگی کن و مسئولیت انتخاب هات رو بپذیر.

قبل از هر چیزی مغزه رو از افکار پوسیده و حرف مردم پاک کن. عمرت داره میره و تو هر سال رو عین سال قبل میگذرونی و علت اصلیش بی ذوق زندگی کردنه.

مثل رباتی که فقط به فکر رسیدن به اهداف دیگران و جلب رضایت اونهاست.

اول خودت رو بشناس، بعد از قلبت بپرس که چی می‌خواد و از هر نقطه ای که هستی بر اساس شرایطت مسیر رسیدن به اون علاقه ات رو پیدا کن و پای همه چیزش وابستا. راه موفقیت هیچ دو نفری مثل هم نیست. برو دنبالِ دلت البته با چراغ عقلت.موفق باشی.


متشکرم بابتِ توضیحِ دقیقت*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


توگوگل بزنین کاربوم mbti
سوالا رو جواب بدین
درست ترین گزینه رو جواب بدین
دقیقا عین تستای کنکور . انتخاب بین درست و درست تر
وسواس به خرج ندین 
امتحان کنین دوباره اطلاع بدین


isfj*

----------


## WallE06

*کارکردها : درونگرا - حسی - احساسی - داوری کننده**عنوان : مدافع

**توصیف : انجام وظیفه، افتخار من است.**
دسته بندی : محافظین، امنیت طلب ها، سنت گرایان

**صفات کلیدی*

وفادار
مهربان
مسؤولیت پذیر
واقع بین
سختکوش
زحمتکش
مودب
حمایتگر
متعهد
صمیمی و دوستانه
آرام
ساکت
محتاط
فروتن
با وجدان
دقیق
با دقت
با ملاحظه
از خود گذشته
دگرمحور
حساس
سنتی
سخت گیر
ثابت قدم
استوار
تمایل به داشتن حریم خصوصی
مرتب
منظم
ساخت یافته
همدل
خونگرم
نجیب
عملگرا
شوخ طبع
قابل اعتماد

*ویژگیهای شخصیتی**ISFJها اشخاصی وفادار، قابل اتکا، پایبند و مهربان هستند و به احساسات دیگران بها می دهند. آنها افرادی دقیق، متعهد، مسؤول و هوشیارند و از این که مورد نیاز باشند، لذت می برند. در عمل به تعهدات خود متعهد و ثابت قدم اند.
ISFJها موجوداتی بی ریا و واقع بین هستند و از اشخاصی که آرام و کم انتظار باشند، استقبال می کنند. آنها به جزئیات توجه خاصی دارند، جزئیات امور را به خاطر می سپارند و با شکیبایی وظایف خود را انجام می دهند. ISFJها می خواهند مسائل به خوبی و با صراحت عنوان شوند. تصمیم گیرندگانی خوب و موثر هستند.
از آنجایی که اخلاق کاری بالایی دارند، مسؤولیت امور را می پذیرند، بخصوص اگر احساس کنند که دست به کار شدن آنها در تصمیم گیری قضاوت های عملی می کند و به سبب عقل سلیم و دیدگاههای عالی خود اسباب ثبات و آرامش می شوند. آنها برای ایجاد یک محیط مرتب و منظم و هماهنگ در خانه و محل کار تلاش می کنند.
ISFJها جدی، سختکوش، آرام، صمیمی، با ادب و حمایتگر هستند و از دوستان و همکاران خود حمایت می کنند. دوستدار كمك به دیگران و حل مشكلات آنها هستند. آنان به خواسته ها و احساسات دیگران بها می دهند و دوست دارند به شکل عملی به آنها کمک کنند. دارای روابط اجتماعی گرم و صمیمانه بوده و روابط دوستانه خوبی دارند. آنها به ویژگیهای افراد مورد علاقه شان توجه کرده و آن را به خاطر می سپارند. برایشان مهم است که دیگران چه احساسی در موردشان دارند.
این اشخاص معمولاً احساسات شخصی خود را نشان نمی دهند، اما در برخورد با موقعیتها و شرایط، در صورت لزوم واكنشهای تند و صریحی دارند. این اشخاص از دوستان خود حمایت می کنند. ISFJها خدمت گرا بوده و دوست دارند که خدمت کنند و متعهدند که قول و قرارها و مسؤولیتهای خود را به جای آورند.
معمولا ساکت، محتاط و فروتن می باشند و سعی می کنند که مفید واقع شوند. ISFJها واقع گرا، علمی و آگاه می باشند. به سنتها بها می دهند. آنها به شکلی که قرار است رفتار می کنند و روال و رویه های کاری را مورد سوال قرار نمی دهند.


**نقاط ضعف شخصیتی**چون ISFJها به طور کامل در لحظه اکنون زندگی می کنند، نمی توانند مسائل را به طور فراگیر ببینند و نتایج احتمالی حوادث را پیش بینی کنند، بخصوص اگر این حوادث برای آنها ناآشنا باشد. آنها برای این که بتوانند از لحظه حاضر فراتر روند، به کمک احتیاج دارند.
ISFJها ممکن است در کارهای تمام نشدنی روزانه خود غرق شوند و به راحتی سرشان شلوغ شود. این اشخاص برای اینکه از نتیجه کار مطمئن باشند، می خواهند همه کارها را خودشان انجام دهند و از آن جایی که به اندازه کافی قاطعیت ندارند و ابراز وجود نمی کنند، ممکن است مورد بهره برداری و بهره کشی واقع شوند. آنها باید رنجش های انباشت شده خود را تخلیه کنند تا خود را در نقش یک ناجی نبینند. آنها در ضمن نیاز دارند که خواسته هایشان را با دیگران در میان بگذارند.
ISFJها برای تسلط بر موضوعات فنی به فرصت بیشتری احتیاج دارند و باید سعی کنند برای رسیدن به شادی و رضایتی که بیش از اندازه به آن احتیاج دارند، کاری صورت دهند.*

----------


## WallE06

*رضایت شغلی**برای یک isfj رضایت شغلی یعنی:*
*کار نیازمند مشاهده و ملاحظه دقیق باشد تا او بتواند با استفاده از توانمندیهای خود، به حقایق و جزئیات آن توجه کند.**روی پروژه های ملموسی کار کند که به دیگران کمک کند.**بتواند محبت خود را ابراز نماید و شرایطی فراهم آید که دیگران به تلاش و اهتمام وی پی برند.**کار به روشی سنتی و در محیطی سازمان یافته انجام شود.**لازم باشد او به قوانین استاندارد توجه کرده و از قضاوتهای عملی استفاده کند.**این امکان را داشته باشدکه در هر لحظه روی یک پروژه یا یک شخص کار کند.**فضای کاری خصوصی داشته باشد، به طوری که بتواند بدون مزاحمت دیگران کار کند.**امکان کمک به دیگران را داشته باشد و یا با کسانی کار کند که در باورها و ارزشهای وی سهیم باشند.**لازم باشد که او سازمان یافته و کارآمد باشد.**لازم نباشد که مرتب کارش را در حضور دیگران ارائه دهد.*
*مشاغل گروه مراقبتهای درمانی و بهداشتی :
Isfjها در این مشاغل می توانند به کارهایی اشتغال داشته باشند که به دیگران کمک کنند. در اغلب این مشاغل شخص می تواند با شخص دیگری به طور خصوصی کار کرده و فعالیتش را نشان دهد و این امکان را به او می دهند که به شکلی مستقل در سازمانها و در چارچوبهای سنتی و ساختار یافته کار کند.*
*پزشک**چشم پزشک**دندانپزشک**پرستار**فیزیوتراپ**متخصص تغذیه**داروساز**دامپزشک**ماساژ درمانگر**متخصص بیولوژی**متخصص رادیولوژی**گیاه شناس*
*مشاغل گروه آموزشی و خدمات اجتماعی :
آموزش، زمینه مورد علاقه isfjهاست، زیرا به آنها امکان می دهد که به دیگران کمک کنند و برای جامعه کاری صورت دهند. Isfjها اغلب از تدریس در مدارس ابتدایی لذت می برند، زیرا می توانند با کودکان سر و کار داشته باشند.*
*معلم دبستان**معلم کودکان خاص**مربی مهد کودک**مدیر مهد کودک**مدیر مدرسه**مربی ورزشی**کتابدار**مددکار اجتماعی**مورخ**کشاورز*
*مشاغل گروه تجارت و خدمات :
این مشاغل مستلزم رابطه قابل ملاحظه با دیگران است. بسیاری از این مشاغل از نوع حمایتی هستند که به isfjها کمک می کند تا از مهارتهای خود در سازماندهی و توجه به جزئیات استفاده کنند.*
*منشی**مسؤول دفتر**مسؤول خدمات مشتریان**دفتردار**مسؤول بایگانی*
*مشاغل گروه فنی و خلاق :
ویژگی مشترک این مشاغل این است که شاغلین آنها با زندگی روزمره سر و کار دارند.*
*طراح داخلی**برقکار**خرده فروش**هنرمند**نقاش**موسیقیدان**جواهر ساز*
*روابط با دیگران**مهربان، ملاحظه کار، دوستانه و نسبت به احساسات دیگران حساس هستند.**به نیازهای دیگران توجه دارند.**دوست دارند زندگی را برای خانواده شان، راحت و لذت بخش کنند.**به نظر آرام می رسند و دوست دارند همه چیز را تحت کنترل داشته باشند.**حوادث را به دید شخصی ارزیابی می کنند و دنیای درونی سرشاری دارند.**ممکن است احساس کنند که دیگران از آنها سوء استفاده می کنند.**میتوانند از روی احساس وظیفه با اشخاصی که احساس مسؤولیت نمی کنند، در رابطه باقی بمانند.**ممکن است احساسات و نیازهایشان را نزد خود نگهدارند تا دیگران را ناامید نکنند.**می توانند به سرعت قضاوت و انتقاد کنند، اما دقت می کنند که دیگران را نرنجانند.**ممکن است فقط امکانات منفی را ببینند، می توانند بدبین شوند.*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *رضایت شغلی**برای یک isfj رضایت شغلی یعنی:*
> *کار نیازمند مشاهده و ملاحظه دقیق باشد تا او بتواند با استفاده از توانمندیهای خود، به حقایق و جزئیات آن توجه کند.**روی پروژه های ملموسی کار کند که به دیگران کمک کند.**بتواند محبت خود را ابراز نماید و شرایطی فراهم آید که دیگران به تلاش و اهتمام وی پی برند.**کار به روشی سنتی و در محیطی سازمان یافته انجام شود.**لازم باشد او به قوانین استاندارد توجه کرده و از قضاوتهای عملی استفاده کند.**این امکان را داشته باشدکه در هر لحظه روی یک پروژه یا یک شخص کار کند.**فضای کاری خصوصی داشته باشد، به طوری که بتواند بدون مزاحمت دیگران کار کند.**امکان کمک به دیگران را داشته باشد و یا با کسانی کار کند که در باورها و ارزشهای وی سهیم باشند.**لازم باشد که او سازمان یافته و کارآمد باشد.**لازم نباشد که مرتب کارش را در حضور دیگران ارائه دهد.*
> *مشاغل گروه مراقبتهای درمانی و بهداشتی :
> Isfjها در این مشاغل می توانند به کارهایی اشتغال داشته باشند که به دیگران کمک کنند. در اغلب این مشاغل شخص می تواند با شخص دیگری به طور خصوصی کار کرده و فعالیتش را نشان دهد و این امکان را به او می دهند که به شکلی مستقل در سازمانها و در چارچوبهای سنتی و ساختار یافته کار کند.*
> *پزشک**چشم پزشک**دندانپزشک**پرستار**فیزیوتراپ**متخصص تغذیه**داروساز**دامپزشک**ماساژ درمانگر**متخصص بیولوژی**متخصص رادیولوژی**گیاه شناس*
> *مشاغل گروه آموزشی و خدمات اجتماعی :
> آموزش، زمینه مورد علاقه isfjهاست، زیرا به آنها امکان می دهد که به دیگران کمک کنند و برای جامعه کاری صورت دهند. Isfjها اغلب از تدریس در مدارس ابتدایی لذت می برند، زیرا می توانند با کودکان سر و کار داشته باشند.*
> *معلم دبستان**معلم کودکان خاص**مربی مهد کودک**مدیر مهد کودک**مدیر مدرسه**مربی ورزشی**کتابدار**مددکار اجتماعی**مورخ**کشاورز*
> *مشاغل گروه تجارت و خدمات :
> ...


خسته نباشی از این همه فعالیت :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


10 تا از رشته ها یا کارایی که دوس دارین چیاست؟



و اما این سوال ، یکی از سخت ترین کار ها برای من اینه دقیقا 
3 تا رو اونم با شک و تردید به زور میتونم بگم 
ورزش رو علاقه دارم کلا (رشته ی تربیت بدنی رو با توجه به فاکتور قدِ آزمونِ عملیش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم )
و دیگه اینکه به علمِ روانشناسی علاقه دارم منتها به شغلش نه و چیزِ دیگه ای اصلا به ذهنم نمیرسه ، نسبت به اکثر شغل و رشته ها هم خنثی هستم -_-*

----------


## WallE06

> خسته نباشی از این همه فعالیت


*مونده نباشی* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *
> 
> و اما این سوال ، یکی از سخت ترین کار ها برای من اینه دقیقا 
> 3 تا رو اونم با شک و تردید به زور میتونم بگم 
> ورزش رو علاقه دارم کلا (رشته ی تربیت بدنی رو با توجه به فاکتور قدِ آزمونِ عملیش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم )
> و دیگه اینکه به علمِ روانشناسی علاقه دارم منتها به شغلش نه و چیزِ دیگه ای اصلا به ذهنم نمیرسه ، نسبت به اکثر شغل و رشته ها هم خنثی هستم -_-*


برو روانشناس بشو تو مهربون هم هستی میدونم موفق میشی

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *مونده نباشی*


هر تاپیکی میرم هستی فعالیت داره میترکونه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> و اما این سوال ، یکی از سخت ترین کار ها برای من اینه دقیقا 
> 3 تا رو اونم با شک و تردید به زور میتونم بگم 
> ورزش رو علاقه دارم کلا (رشته ی تربیت بدنی رو با توجه به فاکتور قدِ آزمونِ عملیش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم )
> و دیگه اینکه به علمِ روانشناسی علاقه دارم منتها به شغلش نه و چیزِ دیگه ای اصلا به ذهنم نمیرسه ، نسبت به اکثر شغل و رشته ها هم خنثی هستم -_-*


*پزشکی مهندسی  ها دندن پزشکی دامپزشکی داروسازی رشته های گروه هنر گرافیک هنرهای نمایشی موسیقی گیاه پزشکی روانشناسی حقوق فیزیوتراپی تغذیه بیوتکنووژِی بینایی سنجی رادیولوژی اموزش زبان انگلیسی آموزش زبان روسی آموزش زبان چینی چاپنی آموزش زبان ترکیه 
معلمی   و ...؟*

----------


## WallE06

> هر تاپیکی میرم هستی فعالیت داره میترکونه


*دیگه چه کنیم؟
همینجور حس نوع دوستیه که تراوش میکنه*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> *دیگه چه کنیم؟
> همینجور حس نوع دوستیه که تراوش میکنه*


موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> و اما این سوال ، یکی از سخت ترین کار ها برای من اینه دقیقا 
> 3 تا رو اونم با شک و تردید به زور میتونم بگم 
> ورزش رو علاقه دارم کلا (رشته ی تربیت بدنی رو با توجه به فاکتور قدِ آزمونِ عملیش نمیتونم انتخاب کنم )
> و دیگه اینکه به علمِ روانشناسی علاقه دارم منتها به شغلش نه و چیزِ دیگه ای اصلا به ذهنم نمیرسه ، نسبت به اکثر شغل و رشته ها هم خنثی هستم -_-*


*تو کدوم محیط  و شرایط احساس بهتری دارید؟
1_بیمارستان
2_تیمارستان (شوخی)و یا توی مطبتون واسه مشکلات ازدواج و یک زوج روبروتون نشسته
3_توی کلاس درس مدرسه یا دانشگاه
4_تو یه محیط هنری  یا ی هکلاس نقاشی با بوی رنگ و این داستانا
5_تو محیط یه مهد
6_ ...*

----------


## WallE06

> موفق باشی


سلامت نباشی(شوخی)برعکسش

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06


تو کدوم محیط  و شرایط احساس بهتری دارید؟
1_بیمارستان
2_تیمارستان (شوخی)و یا توی مطبتون واسه مشکلات ازدواج و یک زوج روبروتون نشسته
3_توی کلاس درس مدرسه یا دانشگاه
4_تو یه محیط هنری  یا ی هکلاس نقاشی با بوی رنگ و این داستانا
5_تو محیط یه مهد
6_ ...


راجع به محیط خب ترجیح میدم یه کار فردی با یه محیطِ کاملا آروم و تنها باشه مثلِ مترجمی مثلا که خب من در حال حاضر حس میکنم دبیری زبان اگر قبول بشم البته و در کنارش هم مترجمی به صورت غیرحرفه ای میتونه خوب باشه منتها نمیدونم خانواده م تا چه حد موافق هستن و البته خودم هم نمیدونم تا چه حد این تصمیم درسته ، احساسیه یا منطقی ؟*

----------


## Maja7080

درکت میکنم چون منم مثل خودت بودم تا تیرماه
نمیدونستم به چی علاقه دارم.الکی هی پشت کنکور تجربی میموندم و چون هدفی نداشتم درست و حسابی درس نمیخوندم
بهت پیشنهاد میکنم درباره تک تک رشته ها مطالعه کنی،رشته های ریاضی و انسانی و زبان و...
حتی برو ببین تو دانشگاه برای هر رشته چه درسایی رو باید بخونی

----------


## meghdad

سلام دوست خوبم ببینید شما باید اول خودتونو بشناسید به یه خودشناسی کاملی از خودتون برسید یه ازمونک ازخودتون بگیرید مسیرو واسه خودتون مشخص کنید هدف علاقه اصلیتون مشخص کنید از خودتون سوال بپرسید هدف من از درس خوندن چیه من واسه چی میخوام درس بخونم شرایط فعلیمو تغییر بدم یا برم دنبال علاقه یا بتونم یه شغل مناسب در اینده داشته باشم توش بهترین باشم یا صرفا دارم واسه این درس میخونم بقیه رو از خودم راضی نگه دارم ببینید مسیر زندگیه هرکسی باهم تفاوت داره صرفا نباید خودمو قربانی جو منفی شدید جامعه کنیم که توی این چندسال کلی عشق خون روپوش پزشکی انقد زیاد شده ک متاسفانه اینده این رشته هم مانند رشته های مهندسی میشه ببینید علاقه قلبی خودتون چیه خودتون توی چه شغلی میتونین ببینین که خودتون راضی میکنه میتونه هرچیزی باشه ولی واقعا باید ببینید درنهایت از خودتون چی میخواید کدوم رشته کدوم دانشگاه دقیق اینارو واسه خودتون بنویسید مسیرو واسه خودتون مشخص کنید ک قراره با چ منابعی چ برنامه ای بهش برسید واسش برنامه ریزی کنید...حتما حوصله یکم سماجت به خرج بدید میتونید بهش برسید چون وقتی هدفتونو پیدا کردید تموم توانتونو میزارید که بهش برسید چون خداوند بهترین استعدادهارو توی بنده هاش قرارداده فقط ما باید ازشون استفاده کنیم به هدفمون برسیم

----------


## Ali.N

> *سلام.من سطحم صفره و با یه رتبه ی خیلی بد موندم پشت کنکور به امید تغییر اما شروع نکردم.راستش شهر محل تحصیل برای من خیلی مهمه چون توی شهر خودمون به خاطر کمبود امکانات و شرایط نامناسب همیشه مشکل داریم.بنظر شما بهتر نیست از الان برای کنکور زبان آماده بشم که بتونم رتبه ی بهتری کسب کنم؟رشته م تجربی هست و از الانم بخونم چون واقعا ضعیفم اینو بدون اغراق میگم چون دو سال اخر دبیرستان به خاطر مشکلاتی فقط درسا رو پاس کردم نهایتش 8000 اینا میارم؛از طرفی نمیتونم ریسک کنم و یه سال دیگه بمونم چون هیچی مشخص نیست.عمومیام هم بهتر از اختصاصیامه،به رشته ی خاصی هم علاقه ندارم.از بینایی و اعضا خوشم میومد که خب رتبه های خوب میخوان خصوصا بینایی.شما توی این شرایط که علاقه ی خاصی هم نداشتین به یه رشته ی خاص بازم تجربی میدادید؟*


سلام
بی گدار ب اب نزن !!
تحقیق کن !
اول در مورد شغل ایندت 
5 تا رشته رو !!
هنر
زبان
انسانی
ریاضی
تجربی

رشته ی زبان هم بد نیست
رشته هاشو میدونی؟

یه سوال دیگه؟ ازالان شروع کنم یعنی چی؟ الان کیه؟؟

هدف گذاری !! سپس شروع

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.N


سلام
بی گدار ب اب نزن !!
تحقیق کن !
اول در مورد شغل ایندت 
5 تا رشته رو !!
هنر
زبان
انسانی
ریاضی
تجربی

رشته ی زبان هم بد نیست
رشته هاشو میدونی؟

یه سوال دیگه؟ ازالان شروع کنم یعنی چی؟ الان کیه؟؟

هدف گذاری !! سپس شروع


سلام ، بله رشته های زبان رو میدونم 
این تاپیکم برای سال پیش بهمن ماه بود منتها الان وضعیتم دقیقا همونه که پارسال بود 
همچنان صفر و الانم که دیگه در آستانه ی مهر هستیم
البته یک ماه و خورده ای توی تابستون برای تجربی مطالعه داشتم منتها حین مطالعه بابت جدید بودن همه ی مطالب خیلی انگیزه م رو از دست میدادم و نا امید بودم 
راجع به رشته های دیگه هم حدودی تحقیق کردم حس کردم احتمالا زبان بهتره منتها در حد حدس و گمانه 
ولی خب تا فردا باید قطعی بشه هر موردی که میخوام برم ک از اول مهر استارت بزنم و دوباره جا نمونم .*

----------


## NILOOFAR GH

خب برو اسنانی بخون معلم بشی



> *
> 
> آخرین باری که درست درس خوندم یادم نیست،وقتی میشینم پای کتابا و این حجم از نخونده ها رو میبینم یا اینکه وقتی میبینم مطالب برام گنگه و درک کردنشون برام زمان  میبره هیچ انگیزه ای برام نمیمونه.خیلی زود دلسرد میشم.اتفاقا ی روزم نشستم که خوب بخونم ولی بعد از تقریبا 1 ساعت دیگه ادامه ندادم.خونه مون هم سر و صدا زیاده کتابخونه هامون سالن گپ شدن و یه روز درمیون تعطیلن،اینا بیشتر کارو خراب میکنه.نمیدونم شایدم بهونه ست ولی برای منی که هزارتا مشکل توی درس خوندن دارم یه مسئله ی جدیه.آرامش نیست*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NILOOFAR GH


خب برو اسنانی بخون معلم بشی


خیلی علاقه ای به انسانی ندارم ، اگر بخوام سمت دبیری برم بنظرم از طریق کنکور زبان بهتر باشه منتها نمیدونم که کار درستیه کلا قید تجربی رو بزنم یا نه*

----------


## NILOOFAR GH

زبان هم اونطوری که شما فک میکنی نیست اسون بنظر من راه انسانی اسونتر باشه برای دبیری


> *
> 
> خیلی علاقه ای به انسانی ندارم ، اگر بخوام سمت دبیری برم بنظرم از طریق کنکور زبان بهتر باشه منتها نمیدونم که کار درستیه کلا قید تجربی رو بزنم یا نه*

----------


## Wicht_Warden

سلام وقتتون بخیر میتونم بپرسم شما چی قبول شدید؟

----------

